# [SOLVED] tecumseh bolt torque



## johnny33 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello, I have a push Craftsman lawn mower w/Tecumseh engine (engine model # 143.434332) , I had to tear the engine down cause of low compression, found timming gear broke. Need to know connecting rod and head bolt torques.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: tecumseh bolt torque*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Best info I can find it is a TVS 120-63918J engine.

These should be torqued to Conn. rods bolts.

105 In Lbs
8.5 Ft Lbs
11.5 Nm

BG


----------



## johnny33 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: tecumseh bolt torque*

Hello, would you know the cylinder head bolt torque?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: tecumseh bolt torque*

Cyl. Head Bolts 200 in Lbs
16.5 Ft Lbs
22.5 NM

BG


----------



## johnny33 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: tecumseh bolt torque*

THANK YOU much appreciate

John


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: tecumseh bolt torque*

You are welcome. I will mark it solved.

BG


----------

